# Budgie cage bar distance and escapologists.



## planetoftheapes (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi all.

Just a heads up (no pun intended). Just acquired two sweet Budgies and put them in an cage we previously had. Two days later Georgie got her head stuck in the bars trying to make a break for it. Meanwhile Mildred was sitting above watching. I opened the bars up with my fingers so she could go back in. A new cage was ordered the next day.
Moral of the story is to make sure the cage bars aren't too wide before you put the escapologists into it.

See the before and after pictures below.

Old cage bars nearly 2 cm









Their new cage is huge but only 1 cm bar width. Hamberley large cage. They can actually fly inside.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for reminding our other members of the dangers of cages with spacing between the bars that exceed 1/2".

I'm glad you were right there when Georgie got her head stuck! That could easily have been a disaster.

The new cage looks good. Be careful with any toys and perches with rope or fabric.

Dangers of Rope Perches, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So glad Georgie was not injured, the new cage looks great. If I happen to have a toy or something with tassels on it I cut the tassels off.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great reminder to everyone about the dangers of cage bars for little escape artists 

So glad Georgie is fine, and the new cage looks amazing! 👏


----------

